# Bohning Multi Fletcher



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

I believe this is still fairly new but does anyone have any experience with it yet? I was all set to buy a bitzenburger but saw this on Lancaster's site. Basically the same price(when both are new), comes with multiple clamps, and looks to have a lot of the features and design the bitz has. I know the bitzenburger is probably the gold standard and you can't really go wrong. Just curious to see what the word on the new jig was.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Angry_abe said:


> I believe this is still fairly new but does anyone have any experience with it yet? I was all set to buy a bitzenburger but saw this on Lancaster's site. Basically the same price(when both are new), comes with multiple clamps, and looks to have a lot of the features and design the bitz has. I know the bitzenburger is probably the gold standard and you can't really go wrong. Just curious to see what the word on the new jig was.


I am not going to be any help but I have been mulling the same issue what version to buy. I need to buy one as well but just can't pull the trigger and buy one....


----------



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

sdmc530 said:


> Angry_abe said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is still fairly new but does anyone have any experience with it yet? I was all set to buy a bitzenburger but saw this on Lancaster's site. Basically the same price(when both are new), comes with multiple clamps, and looks to have a lot of the features and design the bitz has. I know the bitzenburger is probably the gold standard and you can't really go wrong. Just curious to see what the word on the new jig was.
> ...



There’s not mich to go off of but I saw a quick YouTube video today reviewing it. The new jig looks stout and has a lot of features. For me, the biggest pro I see to the bohning is the fact that it comes with all of the different vane mounting options. They are made of plastic though. The bitz is Bomb proof and will outlast me but I have seen people need to smooth casting leftovers and if you ever want to try a straight or opposite offset you need to buy another clamp. Definitely interested to hear which one you go with.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

The Bitz is very solid, highly adjustable, and will last indefinitely. It is the gold standard of fletching jigs. If you want to crank out many arrows as quickly as possible, like for club/class/kids/camp, I would go with the Arizona EZ Fletch.


----------



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

j.conner said:


> The Bitz is very solid, highly adjustable, and will last indefinitely. It is the gold standard of fletching jigs. If you want to crank out many arrows as quickly as possible, like for club/class/kids/camp, I would go with the Arizona EZ Fletch.


This is just for me messing around in my house testing various fletching configurations


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

I have had several down through the years, I think first ones was a AAE, then Blitz, and bought a Arizona EZ when they came out just out of curiousity. Friend had 6 Blitz mounted on a board to speed up the process and I could do more with the Arizona EZ that he could with the 6. Guess what, the AAE is gone, the Blitz is gone, still have the Arizona EZ. As far as those who complain about the glue buildup on the arms, which the Bohning will have too because of its design, you just apply some tape on the arms, make a slit for the vane to go through, and when glue builds up, tear off the tape and apply new pieces. Arizona is tried and true, jury still out on Bohning.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

With the Arizona EZ Fletch, yes, glue build-up is a bit of an issue but is easily picked off. You can also quickly wipe with a rag after each arrow and prevent most of it. One downside is that I have ended up with different models based on shaft size - one for smaller diameter shafts and another for larger. I also ended up with 1° straight, 4° straight, and helical. If you want to experiment, the Bitz is much more flexible - just get a straight clamp and a helical clamp. I have had Arizona EZ Fletches come and go over the years but have Bitz and Jo Jan last for decades. I use the Bitz for careful work, the AEZ for bulk arrows and repairs of same, and the Jo Jan Multi for feathers using solvent based glues with long set times.


----------



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

There seems to be some confusion on the jigs being discussed here. I am asking about the bitz versus this new jig from bohning https://www.lancasterarchery.com/bohning-multi-fletcher.html it is in the same category as the bitz not the eazy fletch.

Edit: Here is the one YouTube review available for it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqfwH798BKs


----------



## ajhunt (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice, I was just looking for something like that.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

For that price range, I would definitely get a Bitz. Cartel has one that is like an improved Jo Jan Mono Fletch - https://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-fletcher-fletching-jig.html - it is OK, but no helical option and does not stand on it's own like a Bitz, and not as adjustable. I got one for a local collegiate program but ended up putting an Arizona EZ Fletch in their tool box.

It looks like the new Bohning would not stand on it's own either. Not keen on the plastic parts in a metal frame. If you get one, please post photos and a review after you have out a few dozen arrows through it!


----------



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: Went with the bitz, while the bohning looks good and has a lot of built in features that you need to add the zenith upgrade to the bitz to get I appreciated the simplicity and robustness of the bitz over anything else.


----------



## Bwsmith19 (Dec 30, 2019)

I’ve been looking at the same ones


----------



## Angry_abe (Jul 15, 2018)

Bwsmith19 said:


> I’ve been looking at the same ones


Some new review videos are starting to show up on youtube for the Bohning. If you end up with it I would love to hear your impressions.


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

Sold all my gear including a couple Bitzenburgers. Now that I am getting back into it the Bitz will be one of the first tools I invest in.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Sadly, I just bought a Bohning Multifletcher. Seemed like a good product. Well, it ain't. I have used a Bitzenburger jig and an Arizona EZ Fletch jig. Love the Arizona for putting right helicals on my Blazers in a three fletch. Arizona is simple and easy. But I wanted to try a lower profile vane in a four fletch. 

With all the flexibility offered by the Bohning Multifletcher I thought it would be the way to go. NO! Well, not unless you want to wait 30 minutes between gluing each fletch on the shaft. With the Arizona EZ I'm done in 3 minutes and on to the next arrow. Not even 10 or 15 minutes in the Bohning jig will get the superglue locked and set enough to keep the clamp plate from pulling out a fletch when you want to move on to the next one. And I am fletching vanes much thinner than Blazers, which it REALLY grabs - so those might need an overnight set. So, I am very sorry I sold my Bitz many years ago. I will have to order one tonight. Or give up on doing a four fletch. Nah. Gonna get the Bitz. In my opinion you don't want to waste your time and money on the Bohning Multifletcher.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

45 minutes this morning and the Bohning clamp plate still tore off the vane. I guess I'm up to an hour and a half - until I get the Bitzenburger. Ugh.


----------



## Surfbow (Jun 21, 2013)

I picked up a Bohning Multi Fletcher used on eBay for about $50. So far I've only done 4-fletch helical and it works great. If you use too much glue (like the guy above in post #15, apparently) it builds up on the plastic and can stick between the vane and the clamp, but it can be cleaned up with a little acetone and you're good to go...


----------



## itry4deer!111 (May 31, 2020)

I like mine.simple to use


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Surfbow said:


> I picked up a Bohning Multi Fletcher used on eBay for about $50. So far I've only done 4-fletch helical and it works great. If you use too much glue (like the guy above in post #15, apparently) it builds up on the plastic and can stick between the vane and the clamp, but it can be cleaned up with a little acetone and you're good to go...


No, I don't use too much glue - I've been fletching for 15 years. Great success with the Arizona EZ Fletch - fast and simple. Great success also with a Bitzenburger fletching offset (I just can't get consistent good cupping on the shaft with helical - 2.75" vanes today or 4" vanes back in the day). I didn't get glue sticking the vane to the clamp with the Bohning. The dang clamp just had too much bite/friction on the vane (2.75" TAC Vanes) to let it go peacefully unless the glue had really dried. Took too much time to fletch an arrow. Never a problem for quickly fletching with the Arizona or Bitz.


----------

